# Trivia 10/26



## luckytrim (Oct 26, 2019)

trivia 10/26
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1913, the German army and navy prohibited any personnel  from dancing the
tango


1. What is Ringo's birth name ?
2. The name of which of the Fifty comes from the Choctaw for  "Red people"?
  a. - Missouri
  b. - Illinois
  c. - Nebraska
  d. - Oklahoma
3. Shea Stadium was located in which of New York's Boroughs  ?
4. Name the Fictional Sleuth who lives in St. Mary  Mead...
5. Name That Tune ;
"Any way the wind blows, doesn't really matter.... to  me"
6. Atoms consists of which three particles?
7. Isaac Newton, a famous English physicist, came up with  three extremely 
important laws, which are known as Newton's laws of..... what  ?
(Hint; One Word...)
8. To which of the Fifty must I travel to go boating on the  Lackawanna River 
?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Siberia takes up about 77% of the total territory of Russia,  and constitutes
almost ten % of Earth’s land surface.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Richard Starkey
2. - d
3. Queens
4. Miss Jane Marple
5. Bohemian Rhapsody
6. Protons-Neutrons-Electrons
7. Motion
8. Pennsylvania

TRUTH !!
With an area of 13.1 million square kilometers (5,100,000 sq  mi), Siberia
makes up roughly 77% of Russia's total territory and almost  10% of Earth's
land surface (148,940,000 km, 57,510,000 sq mi).


----------

